
The Dark Side of Being a Female Shark Researcher - mrkn1
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-dark-side-of-being-a-female-shark-researcher/
======
pmdulaney
Let me resolve the ambiguity. The article is about a female researcher who
studies sharks, not a researcher who studies female sharks.

The ambiguity could have been resolved as I have above -- or it could have
been prevented by following the annoying practice of using "woman" as an
adjective. Thanks for not doing that, Scientific American.

